# Basic Gao style baguazhang apps



## Gaoguy (Apr 8, 2006)

Here is Marcus Brinkman showing some of the basic palm methods of our post heaven sets.
http://www.insidersasia.com/demo.php


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 8, 2006)

Cool, thanks for posting them

I have never seen Gao Style before. From these clips it appears not to have the typical Bagua stepping I am use to seeing (Dong Haichuan & Yin Fu style). Actually it has more of a Xingyi flare to it. But I see that the circular movements in application are more Bagua than Xingyi (bigger circles).

Is this normal stepping in Gao Style or is this just for application?


----------



## Gaoguy (Apr 8, 2006)

We use mud step and chicken step for circling. No one knows what Dong did and Yin Fu generally uses this heel/toe step.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 8, 2006)

Gaoguy said:
			
		

> We use mud step and chicken step for circling. No one knows what Dong did and Yin Fu generally uses this heel/toe step.


 
I did the heel toe step and the one that slides toe first on the floor. I am not a bagua person, I just did a couple of forms (2 to be exact, years ago) so I am not to good at bagua terminology, but I think it was called something like river step or water step. 

So then in application, or at least these applications, the step is more like Xingyi?


----------



## Gaoguy (Apr 8, 2006)

Not so much Xingyi, actually xingyi has step with the ball of the foot first as well, for power training. Just step naturally, in the heat of battle you can't think of what to do.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 8, 2006)

I see a similarity in the stepping that I didn't expect. But then like I said I never did do that much bagua. I see advancing movements in Dodging palm and dropping palm that I would have associated more closely with beng quan (snap fist) of 5 element Xingyi than I would have with Bagua, I am just surprised that is all. 

Although the steps are not the same they are similar. I guess, based on my limited experience with Bagua I just didnt expect to see Bagua moving in linear fashion.

Power training off the ball of the foot that I have used comes from San Ti, but that is not to say there are not others.


----------



## Gaoguy (Apr 8, 2006)

Well, as I said this is very very basic, but bagua doesn't move in any particular way, beyond the body method. It's an art of change.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 9, 2006)

Gaoguy said:
			
		

> Well, as I said this is very very basic, but bagua doesn't move in any particular way, beyond the body method. It's an art of change.


 
cool

thanks


----------



## pstarr (Jun 8, 2006)

Very interesting!  Thank you!

My teacher was a student of Zhang Zhaodong (Chang Chao-tung), who had trained under Cheng Tinghua.  Zhang was already very skilled in Xingyi before he took up Bagua, so his method of Bagua is pretty stark as compared to most others.


----------

